# Intro



## CosmoIridium (Mar 28, 2022)

Hello everyone.
Excellent forum. Quite a large amount of useful information and knowledgeable people.
I am looking for new sources of the following :
Rhodium alloys, sponge or concentrate and metal.
Iridium alloys, sponge, concentrates and iridates. Metal is also welcome.
Concentrates or alloys containing osmium
Concentrates containing Ruthenium.

I have relatively wide experience in processing and dealing with the above. Any reasonable quantity would be welcome.
I did notice that these items are not as popular on this forum and these materials are not abundant. However, a recent search has shown that these products have been discussed.
I am optimistic.
By the way, I am from California, but spend much of my time travelling.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Mar 28, 2022)

We tend to emphasize their toxicity as salts, yes.
And by nature they are more complicated and challenging to refine as well as much more rare then most things refined by most members.
However we have a few members processing decent amounts of said metals.
Hopefully they will chime in.
Regards Per-Ove


----------



## Aristo (Mar 30, 2022)

Welcome to the forum,
What is your buying procedure and what is your buying price for Ammonium Hexachloroiridate( IV )?.


----------



## CosmoIridium (Mar 30, 2022)

Thank you. 
I buy ammonium hexachloro iridate IV at 88% of the iridium content. 
Payment by wire transfer upon analysis at a licensed agency or refinery.


----------



## Whytefish (May 25, 2022)

CosmoIridium said:


> Hello everyone.
> Excellent forum. Quite a large amount of useful information and knowledgeable people.
> I am looking for new sources of the following :
> Rhodium alloys, sponge or concentrate and metal.
> ...


We have PGM ore in ground, crushed and 100 kg of concentrates


----------



## Kustommolds (May 30, 2022)

CosmoIridium said:


> Hello everyone.
> Excellent forum. Quite a large amount of useful information and knowledgeable people.
> I am looking for new sources of the following :
> Rhodium alloys, sponge or concentrate and metal.
> ...


Can you private message me, I can purhaps supply you material needed


----------

